# Criador do Gentoo contratado pela Microsoft

## gesiel

Parece até 1º de Abril, mas é verdade!

Eu esperava tudo, menos a notícia (http://www.gentoo.org/news/20050613-drobbins.xml e http://br-linux.org/linux/?q=node/1053 ) que Daniel Robbins (leia-se, criador do Gentoo) fosse trabalhar para a Microsoft.

Custo a crer na notícia, apesar de verdadeira, e espero que ele alcance o que "imagina" estar buscando. 

O que tem me preocupado muito é esta contínua aproximação da Microsoft com os ícones do software livre.

Enfim, fica para a Gentoo Fundation e os milhares de colaboradores anônimos a tarefa de manutenção e melhoria contínua do Gentoo.

----------

## Pilantra

Ah não eu não acredito nisso, quando finalmente eu vou pro Gentoo, a distro que eu sempre sonhei, o criador vai pra Microsoft!!! Não sei se choro ou se dou risada pra não chorar!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gesiel

Em termos de continuação do projeto, acho que não vai haver problemas pq ele passou todos os direitos que possuia para a Gentoo Fundation...

O que me preocupa é:

1) como alguém pode "flexibilizar" sua ideologia (se foi o caso)?

2) o que a Microsoft espera alcançar com estas investidas?

A primeira pergunta é a que me preocupa menos, afinal todos somos livres para escolher nossos caminhos.

A segunda pergunta é a que realmente me preocupa pq pode efetar meu poder de escolha.

De qq forma, o Gentoo vai continuar, fique certo disto, afinal a Gentoo Fundation tem pernas próprias.

----------

## Pilantra

Menos mal, eu me apaixonei pela filosofia do Gentoo e pela distro em si!!! Se isso acabasse ia ser um grande disperdicio!!!

Flw

----------

## Operador Nabla

Eu já não me sinto atingido por notícias como essa. Leslie Lamport (o criador do LaTeX, conjunto de macros para o processador de textos TeX, de Donald Knuth) já trabalha para a Microsoft há um bom tempo... E eu não troco o meu LaTeX (software livre) por nenhum outro processador de textos.

----------

## xef

Pelo menos assim pode ser que a microsoft comece a ter um sistema operativo decente...

Quanto ao que ele foi para lá fazer, a noticia diz:

According to drobbins: "I'm helping Microsoft to understand Open Source and community-based projects."

Não entendo muito bem o que ele quer dizer com isto, será que a microsoft decidiu mudar a sua postura e passar a ser mais cooperante com o software livre em vez de tentar dificultar tudo quanto é integração de plataformas livres com o windows?

Custa-me a crer, mas era bom...

----------

## RoadRunner

Ele já não pertencia à equipa de desenvolvimento de Gentoo há muito tempo, ele era uma pessoa livre para fazer o que quisesse. Escolheu Microsoft como poderia escolher outra empresa qualquer. A questão que se põe é porquê a Microsoft em si, mas isso só ele poderá responder.

----------

## pilla

O Leslie Lamport (do LaTeX) também foi trabalhar na MS faz tempo. Não vejo nada de mal.

----------

## GothicKnight

Pois é... isto traz-me à memoria o filme Antitrust!

  É pena perdermos a pessoa que nos proporciona um SO com a qualidade do gentoo ir trabalhar para a empresa que quer acabar com tudo aquilo que ele produziu.

  Mas temos que respeitar a decisão dado que é a vida dele e ele lá terá as suas razões. Será por ter visto também o 3º episodio da Guerra das Estrelas?

Espero que a distribuição não seja afectada por esta decisão, dado que é uma grandiosa mostra do poder e qualidade do OSS.

----------

## pilla

O Gentoo não é mais dele e até onde eu sei, ele não estava trabalhando mais no seu desenvolvimento por algum tempo.

----------

## RoadRunner

Exacto, é importante referir isso, seja o que for que o Daniel Robbins faça em nada afecta a distribuição Gentoo. Ele foi o seu criador e estaremos todos eternamente gratos pelo contributo dele, mas desde a sua saída há mais de um ano atrás que o futuro dele deixou de influenciar a distribuição. E só voltará a afectar caso ele volte a ser developer.

----------

## errado

Eu achei que veria mares de flammes com esse anúncio no momento que lí a notícia pelo Bloglines. É legal ver que o pessoal compreende o "mundo" e está mais maduro.

Como diz-se por aí: "Para começar um projeto só é preciso uma pessoa. Para concluí-lo, muitas são necessárias". O Gentoo como toda (ou quase) distribuição Linux não é de uma pessoa ou de um grupo exclusivo, todos podem (e devem!) contribuir com o que puderem - os desenvolvedores, usuários, testers são tão importantes quanto o criador. =]

----------

## Matheus Villela

Pode ser uma tentativa da MS de refazer o Gentoo Windows e criar um XWin pra tentar tirar o Cygwin e o CygwinX do mercado  :Razz: 

Será que a instalação do Longhorn vai levar 3 dias pra ser feita?  :Razz: 

Brincadeiras à parte não vejo nada de mal, se ele não precisar vender a alma ao capeta( criar padrões fechados e se tornar um mal garoto ) pra trampar lá então tá valendo  :Wink: 

----------

## pilla

Alguém pretende pagar um salário melhor pra ele continuar trabalhando em OSS?

----------

## RoadRunner

Há coisas que o dinheiro não paga. Entre elas está trabalhar na Microsoft. Mas isto é uma opinião pessoal.

----------

## pilla

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Há coisas que o dinheiro não paga. Entre elas está trabalhar na Microsoft. Mas isto é uma opinião pessoal.

 

... supondo que se tenha alternativa, claro. Eu acho que eu trabalharia na MS se me pagassem muito bem e não fosse no departamento de propaganda  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gesiel

Pilla, respeito sua posição, e sem querer iniciar um flammer, lembro de uma frase que ouvi num filme e me chamou muita atenção:

"convicções são mais importantes quando se tornam inconvenientes."

Neste momento é que elas são realmente testadas.

----------

## pilla

 *gesiel wrote:*   

> Pilla, respeito sua posição, e sem querer iniciar um flammer, lembro de uma frase que ouvi num filme e me chamou muita atenção:
> 
> "convicções são mais importantes quando se tornam inconvenientes."
> 
> Neste momento é que elas são realmente testadas.

 

Será que ele tinha convicção que a MS é uma má empresa ou essa é uma convicção tua que estás espelhando nele só porque ele desenvolveu um projeto de OSS?

----------

## RoadRunner

Exactamente pilla, é precisamente esse o ponto. Certamente o Daniel não é estupido, afinal de contas ele criou Gentoo, e não é nada trivial fazer uma distro de raiz como o Gentoo. Logo para ele decidir trabalhar na Microsoft é porque tem razões que justificam, para além do monetário. Eram essas as razões que gostava de saber, pois para a ideia que tenho da microsoft, eu nunca iria trabalhar lá.

----------

